# Open Brain Coral question



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I have had this open brain coral for about a month now and it appears to be doing fine.
Recently though I have noticed these worm like discharges from it and I don't know what they are (dispite a lot of googling!) They come from underneath and through the body of the coral.

I know they are not the feeding tenticles as I have seen these all over it.

Any ideas??


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

is it attached to the tissue of the coral?

also it kind of looks maybe like spaghetti worm


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

It is attached to the coral and in at least one place on the top comes through the coral.

I though it could be a worm but it doesn't appear to move. It's just there!

I suppose the real questions is, is it harmful at all. If it's just a worm but beneficial then that's ok.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've seen LPS send out similar looking "webbing" when they are fighting with other dissimilar corals for space. Also it could be a torn tissue if the polyp snagged on something when it had to retract quickly...just sending out "killer" sweepers to protect the area while it heals.

JM2C/E


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I was looking for the answer, as I knew I had seen it recently:

http://reefbuilders.com/2011/09/26/oregon-blue-tort-acontia-filaments/

I see it all the time with SPS stinging each other. Maybe the brain felt there was something on the rock it needed to take out?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I've seen HD videos of this phenomenon, on a BBC documentary... either Planet Earth, Blue Planet, or Life. It is as Ameek suggested. The weapons used in coral warfare. Literally a stinging and digesting organ.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent!

From the sound of it. Nothing to worry about but more something to enjoy watching

Thanks


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I just noticed the same thing on mine after my new diamond goby decided to try and build a cave under it. I'm glad to see it's not a big deal (I assumed it was a worm).


----------

